# Help on next career path.



## USMC0317 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm currently a scout sniper team leader in the 2nd Marine Division and about to make my next career move here shortly. Basically my battalion is ready to deploy and has been for the last 4 months but currently we are just sitting around waiting until a decision is made to send more troops to Afghanistan. We dont know when this will be nor do we know if we are going to deploy. (Even though all are weapons and gear is packed up ready to be shipped). 
The problem is that, if our battalion doesn't deploy before or around the February time frame, almost all the senior guys (including myself) will be ineligible for deployment since we will have less than 9 months on our contract therefor leaving the battalion un-deployable. 

So my question is..if we are unable to deploy should I go ahead and try out for MSOB or possibly get out and try for the SEALs. 

I'm aware of the MSOB selection process and how its run since I have a few buddies over there and from what I hear they they are building up the ranks and definitely in the need for snipers and other recon assets. Also from what I hear MSOB will be "more stood up" in a couple years and I've already seen all the shit they're building at Stone Bay.

As for the SEALs...well I've heard from 2 sources that a Marine who is currently FAPed out or up for reenlistment can take the SEAL challenge and go to BUD's and "IF/WHEN" he completes BUD's will he only then have to sign a Navy contract (for however long). Again Ive heard from a few guys that this is indeed true but is rare as hell.(If this is indeed untrue feel free to correct me.)

Basically...I dont want to sign a Navy contract before hand due to the fact that if I wash out of BUDs Im stuck in the Navy (no offense to you Navy guys)

Really all I want is if anyone can give advice on either side. Im not looking for which side is more bad-ass but which side offers better funding and better missions and will open the doors even further for me in the future. I know the SEALs do work all over the world but Ive also heard MSOB is operating in AO's other than Iraq and Afghanistan as well. 
Also to take into thought, which pipe line is longer and which organization will let me start operating sooner. 

I know this is a lot and I looker forward to some of your guy's comments.
Thanks


----------



## Rogers0317 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wont your BN allow you guys in that spot to extend for the deployment?  We are kind of in the same situation in our battalion although we haven't been on standby.  They have a tentative timeframe we are supposed to deploy, and those who do not have enough time on contract to deploy with the BN will hopefully be given the opportunity to extend for the deployment.  Have you guys been given that option or no?


----------



## USMC0317 (Nov 4, 2009)

Rogers0317 said:


> Wont your BN allow you guys in that spot to extend for the deployment?  We are kind of in the same situation in our battalion although we haven't been on standby.  They have a tentative timeframe we are supposed to deploy, and those who do not have enough time on contract to deploy with the BN will hopefully be given the opportunity to extend for the deployment.  Have you guys been given that option or no?



Ya man we have but there saying if we dont go now we will go in like September or August. I mean that will be cool and all but its another year and a half in an infantry battalion and Im already about to loose my mind.(intense micro management) By then I would have already gone through a pipe line some where else and hopefully operating. 

I want to deploy bad but I also want to start on my future career path.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 4, 2009)

USMC0317 said:


> So my question is..if we are unable to deploy should I go ahead and try out for MSOB or possibly get out and try for the SEALs.
> 
> As for the SEALs...well I've heard from 2 sources that a Marine who is currently FAPed out or up for reenlistment can take the SEAL challenge and go to BUD's and "IF/WHEN" he completes BUD's will he only then have to sign a Navy contract (for however long). Again Ive heard from a few guys that this is indeed true but is rare as hell.(If this is indeed untrue feel free to correct me.)
> 
> Basically...I dont want to sign a Navy contract before hand due to the fact that if I wash out of BUDs Im stuck in the Navy (no offense to you Navy guys)



Marines go to Ranger school and I even know some Marines who have done the entire Q course but Marines do not go to BUD/s.  Period.  You have to get out to try.

How many deployments have you done?  It would behoove you to get some more experience under your belt.  Iraq has not been very dynamic lately but Afghanistan is.  Extend and deploy.


----------



## USMC0317 (Nov 5, 2009)

Teufel said:


> Marines go to Ranger school and I even know some Marines who have done the entire Q course but Marines do not go to BUD/s.  Period.  You have to get out to try.
> 
> How many deployments have you done?  It would behoove you to get some more experience under your belt.  Iraq has not been very dynamic lately but Afghanistan is.  Extend and deploy.



Ive done one to Afghanistan and I definitely want more experience. Im in a pretty good spot where I'm at but I dont want to just sit around and wait either. I also thought about extending with another sniper unit or possibly trying to go Recon then use the experience from there to eventually end up in MSOB.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Nov 5, 2009)

There are pros and cons either way you go. The simplest solution would be to just stay where you are. However since it's sounds like your ready to move on I'd start looking at other avenues.

 You could get out and go to BUDS or the Q course, but keep in mind if you get hurt or aren't selected your at the mercy of the machine.

I'd say go somewhere in between. You could go the Recon route and you'd probably like it, but keep in mind depending on how senior you are, one they might not let you lat move, and two depending on where you go with in the community you may end up being to senior to get over to MARSOC. 

If you go the MARSOC route now you could take selection this spring,start ITC this summer and be operational by early 2011. Cons here are that you may not get selected, and if you make it through every thing you don't really know where you'll end up. Which pretty much leaves you with a similar problem as getting out and going to the navy or army. 

So in the end it really depends on what you want out of your career. I'd do some research on each group and see which seems like the type of work you'd want to do. Just warn you though if you want to take the recon route do it before you get selected for Staff, unless they recently changed it they weren't taking Staff selects right now. Hope that helped some.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 5, 2009)

USMC0317 said:


> Ya man we have but there saying if we dont go now we will go in like September or August. I mean that will be cool and all but its another year and a half in an infantry battalion and Im already about to loose my mind.(intense micro management) By then I would have already gone through a pipe line some where else and hopefully operating.
> 
> I want to deploy bad but I also want to start on my future career path.



Did you just get back from Afghanistan?  Do you have a long time before you are due to deploy or a short period?  You can PM me your battalion and I can find out more information that way.


----------



## USMC0317 (Nov 6, 2009)

Teufel said:


> Did you just get back from Afghanistan?  Do you have a long time before you are due to deploy or a short period?  You can PM me your battalion and I can find out more information that way.



PM sent. No I got back a year ago.


----------



## USMC0317 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hitman2/3 said:


> There are pros and cons either way you go. The simplest solution would be to just stay where you are. However since it's sounds like your ready to move on I'd start looking at other avenues.
> 
> You could get out and go to BUDS or the Q course, but keep in mind if you get hurt or aren't selected your at the mercy of the machine.
> 
> ...



Ive been doing a little bit of research and I definitely want to end up in MARSOC. The only thing is....whats the difference between 1st 2nd and 3rd? Everyone keeps telling me that non 0321's will go to 3rd. Now I dont care , I just want to operate but Id rather go to a team that has "no shit" 0321 team leader that knows what hes doing and be in a team that has past SOF operational expierence. 

What I dont want is go to a team where an 0311 ssgt that just came over last week is in charge of me (nothing against 0311 Ssgt's). I just want to end up somewhere where I can learn from guys that have been doing it for a while. 
Do you see what I'm saying or do I have it totally wrong?

Im no where near Staff Select so Im thinking Recon might just be the way to go. However it would be nice to go to Marsoc now and be operational by early 2011."If I make it"

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Nov 7, 2009)

USMC0317 said:


> Ive been doing a little bit of research and I definitely want to end up in MARSOC. The only thing is....whats the difference between 1st 2nd and 3rd? Everyone keeps telling me that non 0321's will go to 3rd. Now I dont care , I just want to operate but Id rather go to a team that has "no shit" 0321 team leader that knows what hes doing and be in a team that has past SOF operational expierence.
> 
> What I dont want is go to a team where an 0311 ssgt that just came over last week is in charge of me (nothing against 0311 Ssgt's). I just want to end up somewhere where I can learn from guys that have been doing it for a while.
> Do you see what I'm saying or do I have it totally wrong?
> ...



Pretty much if you go to MARSOC a non 21 you roll the dice. If the ITC instructors think your good to go they may recommend you for 1st or 2nd. If your just another student you'll probably go to 3rd. After you do some time at third you can request a transfer to 1st or 2nd. There's nothing saying that you'll get it but you have the opportunity.

 Honestly there's nothing wrong with 3rd most of the guys I know over there love their mission, so who knows you could like it. I'm not sure about who's in charge rank wise, but I can't imagine its less than a Capt. and a Gunny, but then again you could very well be operating on your own. Just keep in mind coming from the grunts even going to recon will be like night and day. Coming to MARSOC for you will be like being on another planet. So honestly you can't go wrong either way. Just my two cents.


----------



## USMC0317 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hitman2/3 said:


> Pretty much if you go to MARSOC a non 21 you roll the dice. If the ITC instructors think your good to go they may recommend you for 1st or 2nd. If your just another student you'll probably go to 3rd. After you do some time at third you can request a transfer to 1st or 2nd. There's nothing saying that you'll get it but you have the opportunity.
> 
> Honestly there's nothing wrong with 3rd most of the guys I know over there love their mission, so who knows you could like it. I'm not sure about who's in charge rank wise, but I can't imagine its less than a Capt. and a Gunny, but then again you could very well be operating on your own. Just keep in mind coming from the grunts even going to recon will be like night and day. Coming to MARSOC for you will be like being on another planet. So honestly you can't go wrong either way. Just my two cents.



Also do you think or know if MSOB is going to get their own MOS. I heard it was going to be 0711 or something. 

Also I was told that after 5 years at MSOB you have to go back to the fleet. That would be fine if you were an 0321 but as a line company Marine going back after being over on MSOB's green fields would be a total mind fuck.


----------



## ComingBack (Nov 7, 2009)

Is "3rd" the MSOSG unit?


----------



## masonea (Nov 7, 2009)

ComingBack said:


> Is "3rd" the MSOSG unit?



From what I've heard. MSOAG was renamed as 3rd MSOB. I'm not active so I don't know for sure. That's just the word I'm hearing. I believe MSOSG is still the same.


----------



## ComingBack (Nov 7, 2009)

Coo, thanks.


----------



## SoloKing (Nov 17, 2009)

ComingBack said:


> Is &quot;3rd&quot; the MSOSG unit?



MSOSG NAME CHANGED TO 3RD MSOB AND THEY STILL HAVE SAME MISSION. 

AS FOR USMC0317, HITMAN2/3 GAVE YOU SOLID ADVICE TO GO WITH. MY TWO CENTS WOULD BE, IF YOUR GOING TO DO ANYTHING START WITH RECON, IT WILL SET YOU UP FOR SUCCESS, WORRY ABOUT MARSOC AFTER A DEPLOYMENT OR TWO WITH RECON OR FORCE. ITS A BETTER PATH TO TAKE.


----------



## digrar (Nov 17, 2009)

....


----------



## SoloKing (Nov 17, 2009)

digrar said:


> ....


 
Haaaaaa! Don't drink and type boys and girls. You'll just show everyone what a duche bag you really are. Haa Haa.
Thanks for calling me out digrar


----------



## digrar (Nov 18, 2009)

No worries. ;)


----------

